# Urgent help required



## pardisrezaei (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I am moving to KL on 31st May, and i have my cat along with me. As i know i had to take the import certificate which through agency i have got it but they said i have to pay 805$ for all the process and custom clearance. Is there anybody here went through the process? I need to know , can i do the custom clearance myself without their help?
or anyone know an agent which give reasonable price?
Your help would be appriciated


----------

